# ...with a bow on top.



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

As if Quinn wasn't gender confused enough because he's got what was supposed to be a girls name, all purple & pink stuff,and people regularly call him she... we put our friend's bunny's bow on his head. (Don't worry it's not actually secured, just laid up there.) He didn't seem to mind, but when he popped his eyebrows down later, the bow flew across the room.  He's so cute! ...and a little wall-eyed in close-ups.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: I LOVE IT! He's so adorable! 
I was so excited to have a girl, but Zoey won't let me do any of the fun stuff I had in mind. So poor Cholla has to let me play dress-up with him.
Awesome picture - I'm so glad you shared it.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

:lol: It's super cute!!!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahh! So cute! :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

PJM, where did you find your tiny hat for Cholla? I want to dress Quinn up for pictures, but all I've seen small enough for his head is this bow... can you get them at craft stores or do you have to go more specialty than that?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I got it at a craft store. Was for teddy bears or dolls I think. It's a bit big for him. Also have a straw hat I've been dying to try. think it would be too much to ask him to pose w/ a pitch fork, overalls & a blade of wheat in his mouth?


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, haha, your posts always make me laugh out loud. If you can wedge the pitchfork between his tiny toes, you'll be golden.

Here's another one of my guy to hold me over until I can buy him a MAN HAT. (Maybe a tiny hardhat? Or a viking helmet?)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: He sure is purdy!
Looks like he's enjoying himself. :lol: 
The hardhat would definately be more manly - unless he broke out into YMCA!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: He sure is purdy!
> Looks like he's enjoying himself. :lol:
> The hardhat would definately be more manly - unless he broke out into YMCA!


 :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe you can get him a "man purse" for Christmas. He really is just a gorgeous hedgie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is too adorable, I love it


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

All I can say is "awwww!" :mrgreen:


----------

